#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ISO 4885 Standard.

## junior1505

Dear Experts,
Can anyone share me the ISO 4885 standard?
Want to review it for the heat treatment of steels.


Regards.See More: ISO 4885 Standard.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## junior1505

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Greetings Pedrogarcia,
Appreciate the document shared.  Thanks a million.
Regards.

----------


## jurus

can you share the file again please?

----------


## zubair267

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jurus

Many thanks

----------

